# Color difference in Creo ooth...



## dmina (Feb 4, 2015)

I have 2 female that were bred and are now laying ooths.. There was a 5 day break between the breeding's...I wanted to give the male some recoup time.. Both connections lasted over 4 hours...

I just wanted to show you the difference in the color of the 2 ooths... Do you think everything if fine?


----------



## Jay (Feb 4, 2015)

I find ootheca of all different colors (very light brown to dark brown to gray) from the same species of mantid in the wild. I believe a lot of color differences come from temperature and humidity levels at the time of ooth laying.


----------



## agent A (Feb 4, 2015)

thats normal

sometimes they turn almost black

with creos, the sides get reddish with black dots (eyes of the nymphs) as the ooth gets closer to hatching and u can faintly see developing nymphs through it


----------



## dmina (Feb 4, 2015)

Great... thanks... I thought it was fine... but thought it was interesting...


----------



## Jay (Feb 4, 2015)

agent A said:


> thats normal
> 
> sometimes they turn almost black
> 
> with creos, the sides get reddish with black dots (eyes of the nymphs) as the ooth gets closer to hatching and u can faintly see developing nymphs through it


Wow! I wish all ootheca were like this so we could determine if anyone is in there.


----------



## twolfe (Feb 4, 2015)

Mine darken once I start misting them.


----------



## Bugmankeith (Feb 6, 2015)

I find what the mantis ate affects color. So if one mantis eats more crickets but the other eats more waxworms it should alter ootheca color slightly.

Those look very similar to cockroach ooths!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 6, 2015)

Creo's are fun because they are one of the species you can get away with holding their ooths up to a bright light and seeing the nymphs developing inside. I wouldn't worry about the color difference because they can vary. They also tend to darken slowly during the first few weeks.


----------



## PlayingMantis (Feb 8, 2015)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Creo's are fun because they are one of the species you can get away with holding their ooths up to a bright light and seeing the nymphs developing inside. I wouldn't worry about the color difference because they can vary. They also tend to darken slowly during the first few weeks.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes holding ooths to a bright light and seeing the nymphs inside, lol.  I keep telling myself that I'm being way too obsessive. It is pretty cool to see the little heads!

And yes, ooths an be different colors, shouldn't be a problem. They sometimes get darker as time goes by.


----------

